# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Gypsy Wagon......Instructables

## hunter63

I have always had a place in my cool and fuzzy zone, for the Gypsy Wagon.

I think this dates back to the early "Shelter" books by Lloyd Kahn....
http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9...cRCGgJf2vD_BwE

Has a new one out, "Tiny Homes on the Move"

http://www.shelterpub.com/_thom/tiny...emovebook.html

In my daily Instructables offering was a Gypsy Wagon build......Pretty cool.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Gypsy-Wagon-1/

Anyway....It's based on a Harbor Fright trailer....which is light duty, and looks pretty small, but still a great project.

----------


## 1stimestar

Very cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

In step #3, what is "deflection"?

----------


## Logarius

Very cool. I understand the guy rents it out for a novelty.  Wonder how well it pulls on the highway.  It does open the possibilities for a cruder version to put in your BOL while making more secure/hardened installation(s).  The nut job in Maine did have the right idea of caching materials to start over if his main camp was discovered.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> In step #3, what is "deflection"?


I'm thinking meaning "out of square"?.....Not sure.
I will tell you that building a couple of the Harbor Freight trailers....you need to be careful od keeping those square just on the frame.

With a project like this.... it is very important to keep everything square during each step or the "defection" (?), or mistake will keep getting bigger and bigger.

----------


## Tokwan

I think it would be fun, but you gotta keep within certain speed limits though, saya not above 50mph? I drive a Pajero 4WD and with a kayak on the roof, I still feel a wee bit of swaying in strong cross winds when I about 60mph..

----------


## randyt

That would be a kewl project, kinda like a sheepherders wagon. I could dig it. A farm wagon would be my choice of running gear.

----------


## hunter63

Have seen several "covered wagons over the years at Rondy....most are trailered in...or towed in with rubber tires, that swapped out for wooded wheel at the event.

This has kinda piqued my imagination ........

----------


## shiftyer1

Seem like a lot of weight for that little trailer.

----------


## Tokwan

What do you guys think of a roof top tent..those tents made for trucks...?

----------


## crashdive123

> What do you guys think of a roof top tent..those tents made for trucks...?


I've never used one, but some of them are pretty interesting looking.

----------


## Tokwan

I almost bought one...costs about Ringgit Malaysia 3k (about USD 1K)..but I decided not to as the material looks a bit thin and flimsy...

----------


## kyratshooter

I never enjoyed towing the RV and I think I would enjoy towing the little house even less.

I think that if I ever had to hit the road and live out of a trailer it would be my enclosed cargo trailer.  6'x6'x10' with highway tires, a sturdy one ton capacity and rated for highway towing.  

I have had friends on the rondy circuit that would set up a merchants tent and sleep in the trailer they used to haul their "store".

----------

